# costa victoria



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

it would seem that the costa victoria is been sold for the scrappers - which begs the question - how many more will follow - she is not that old - or do cruise ships have a certain life span - or is it that the covid 19 pandemic - will see more and more cruise ships being dormant and by default un economical - due to the impact of said pandemic


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

25 years old. Will be sad to see her go. I did ten paintings for the Tavernetta. I went to live in Genova to do the work. Great place!

Stephen


----------



## Old Se Dog (May 21, 2015)

thanks stephen


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

I understand that safely manning one in the present cir***stances can reach around 300. With no income, no immediate prospects of any nor even any certainty in when earning can restart I am sure there will be both 'premature' scrapping and early maintenance periods for the necessarily smaller fleets that those determined to survive consider 'core'. Passenger vessels are subject to less fatigue and so have usually a longer fatigue lifetime than a cargo vessel changing out many tonnes of cargo every trip. There are new rules entering force that will accelerate the economics of scraping. Ballast water hygiene, de-carbonisation and de-sulphurisation being three.


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

And scarcity of passengers. Sorry, Guests.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Engine Serang said:


> And scarcity of passengers. Sorry, Guests.


Photo taken just this morning!!!! Must be sleeping in from too much Roman toga party!

Guest? Yeah right! Look on the manifest... PASSENGER LIST, not GUEST LIST!

Stephen


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

Is that the same Manifest that said Engine Serang had 40 cigarettes and a part bottle of gin?


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

40? Back in those old days of smoking... long gone. On POLAR URUGUAY there were no good smokes on board. B&H, Winston etc. Horrible. I asked the Ch Steward (the Radio Officer) asked my to but a carton of my own brand... Players (Plain), the good ones... white pack with the blue band and HMS HERO. Anyhow, I did buy the carton and at a good price to. The carton 10,000! The large 'box' was delivered and it was stored in my own locker. Lasted me almost 8 months.

The next leave I was unable to get Players... just the Canadian and they were horrible. I went to Silk Cut. The writing was on the wall! Stopped some 25 years ago.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Chief Steward used to put a bottle on everyone's manifest... if they wanted or not... even if you were not allowed! It was taken out of 'bond' but kept for the crew and officer's bar. I never saw a dry bar!


----------



## Engine Serang (Oct 15, 2012)

I spent many years happily living in a Cabin, then on my first "Luxury Cruise" I lived in a Stateroom.
It was very similar to a cabin but didn't have a functioning daybed which I regarded as a necessity. I doubt if they will fit one on the Majesty of the Seas in the current climate. If I owned it she would be heading for Alang.


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

See below:-

https://www.travelweekly.com/Cruise-Travel/Costa-Victoria-sold-for-scrap.

Interesting to note that she is not going to Alang. Probably far too much reusable and expensive gear on her beyond scrap value.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Perhaps, that but does Flag State approve of Alang as reputable for recycling? Europe has been fining owners for not using an approved facility even those who have hitherto avoided charges by selling to (obviously) intermediary third parties shortly before arrival off the beach.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

Ship demolition and salvage rather than running up the beach and tearing it apart - The environmentaly friendly option.
Good for them!


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

It is better to scrap them when everything is dry. When everything is wet and covered in slime gunk.... horrible job and must cost a fortune.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Come on E-S. Texaco accommodation was very good. Even I had a day cabin on Spain and London, not as posh as yours, of course, but welcome even with the plastic sliding divider.


----------



## Stephen J. Card (Nov 5, 2006)

Best cabin was on SCOTSPARK..


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Had those been from Scotspark I would have expect the late Sir Ian's coffin to have been needed earlier and to have been fashioned from lignum vitae.


----------

